# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Fermeture des contours

## bahiatoon

Salut  tous,
Je suis  la recherche dun algorithme de fermeture des contours si vous en connaissez un nhsitez pas  me laisser un message :;):

----------


## mamelouk

salut,
fermeture des contours = ?
si tu cherche une lib de traitement d'image, il y a opencv (c, wrapp en python)

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

si ton contour n'a pas de trs gros "trous", il y a la morpho math qui fonctionne tres bien.

Si tu n'as que des morceaux de contours, tu peux essayer de faire passer une droite par plusieurs morceaux conscitifs de ton contours. Mais c'est pas gagn...

----------


## Flo.

Salut,

la fermeture des contours utilise un gradient d'image (prewit, sobel, deriche, ...).

Tu slectionnes les maximas locaux dans l'image de la norme du gradient via un seuil haut. Puis tu propages ces maximas vers d'autres points en utilisant la normale au gradient (qui ncessite l'image de directions du gradient). La propagation se fait le long de la normale au gradient pour chaque point. 

On peut choisir d'arreter cette propagation lorsque la norme du dernier point est infrieure  un seuil bas (technique du seuillage par hysteresis).

En gros c'est a.

Flo.

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut, 

Merci pour vos rponses, mais je narrive toujours pas  fermer mes gros trous ::aie::  
Pouvez vous donner plus dexplications ::oops::  

A+

----------


## souviron34

faudrait qu'on en sache plus sur ton problme..

C'est une image ? des calculs ?

Comment ils sont  l"heure actuelle tes contours ?

un exemple ? un exemple de code ?

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,
Je mexplique :
Je traite une image Bmp (en niveaux de gris), pour la dtection des contours jai utilis les oprateurs classiques (Robert, Prewitt, Sobel, Kirsh, Laplacien, Canny , par soustraction...)
Le problme est le suivant : lorsque je binarise mon image ( par un simple seuil) des contours ouverts apparaissent  :8O:  

A+

----------


## Flo.

Ben tu y est presque,

mais un seuillage simple ne suffit pas, tous les contours n'ayant pas la mme intensit. Il faut utiliser au moins un seuillage par hysteresis.

Ce seuillage (renseigne-toi si tu ne le connais pas) te permet de dfinir des "seeds" (des germes)  puis de les tendre aux pixels voisins jusqu' atteinte d'une contrainte (pixel voisin trop sombre, par exemple, ou encore nombre de pixels agglomrs trop important, etc.).

Dj avec un "banal" seuillage par hysteresis tu obtiendras mieux. Cependant, tu n'obtiendras pas l'unicit des contours. De mme, ils ne seront pas encore compltement ferms.

La solution reste dans l'utilisation d'un seuillage par hysteresis mais adapt  la fermeture des contours. Cette solution ncessite, en plus de la norme du gradient, pour chaque pixel, la direction de ce mme gradient. Donc tu recherches les "seeds" grce au seuil haut dans l'image de la norme du gradient. Puis ensuite tu calcules, grce  la direction de la normale au gradient en ce point, les 2 pixels par lesquels doit se propager le contour. Ne pas oublier que le gradient te donne, en chaque point de l'image, un vecteur dont la normale est tangente au contour. Donc le contour localement  un point "contour" peut tre assimil  la normale au gradient en ce point.

Donc tu te propages ainsi jusqu' ce qu'un pixel  agglomrer prsente un critre d'arrt.

C'est pas plus compliqu.

Ensuite il ya des amliorations pour introduire la notions de maximas locaux (car les "seeds" tel que je te les ai prsentes n'en sont pas forcment). De mme la propagation de ces maximas locaux doit se faire en introduisant la notion d'unicit des contours (la solution dcrite ferme les contours mais ils ne seront pas uniques (d'paisseur 1 pixel)).

Flo.

----------


## souviron34

moi les algos que j'ai utiliss taient plutot pour des chiffres que des images, mais je ne vois pas en quoi a ne marcherait pas, et c'est trs rapide (le calcul du contour contient en tant que tel la fermeture).

Je m'explique :

une image, c'est une matrice, dont les valeurs vont de 0  255, et donc (mme si entre 2 pixels la diffrence est brutale) reprsente une quantit continue...

Il y a un trs joli algo. disponible (CONREC par  Paul D. Bourke) qui explicites le calcul de contour dans un triangle. (voir Google)

Chaque cellule de la matrice peut tre dcoupe en 2 ou 4 triangles  (4 est le mieux pour la symtrie).

Et l chaque contour se compose,  la fin du passage  travers la matrice, d'une srie de segments. Cependant, grce  la manire de calculer, il est trs facile de relier les segments entre eux (la plupart du temps la fin d'un segment est gale au dbut d'un autre).

L'avantage norme est :

facilit de comprhension du calcul (maths de seconde)
on ne passe qu'une fois dans la matrice
facile de joindre les segments

Enfin c'est ce qu'en dit...  ::oops::  
C'est sans doute moins glorieux que de beaux algos de traitements d'image.. Mais c'est joli et simple...

----------


## ToTo13

Bonsoir,

les gros trous sont un souci...

Est ce que tu as essay l'enveloppe convexe ???
C'est droit, mais simple.

----------


## bahiatoon

Bonsoir, 

Non, je ne lai pas utilise ::(:  . Peux tu mexpliquer  le principe STP.    

 bientt;

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

l'enveloppe convexe : c'est comme si tu entour une corde autour de ta forme. Tu obtiens une enveloppe qui reprsente un ensemble convexe (pour tous couple de points A,B de l'ensemble, le segment [A,B] est totalement inclu dans la forme.
Regarde sur wikipdia, il y a une bonne page.
Si tu souhaites le programmer, je te conseille la marche de Graham (que tu trouves sur wikipdia). Tu tries les points O(n Log n) et ensuite l'algo est linaire. C'est le meilleur pour la 2D.

Bonne continuation.

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,

je pense que l'utilisation de l'enveloppe convexe ne m'aidera pas, car j'ai beaucoup de points inessentiels  ::cry::  , j'aimerai bien vous montrer mon image mais je ne sais pas comment l'insrer dans le message, si vous avez une ide laissez moi un message :;):  

A+

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

pour insrer une image ou un lien, tu as des boutons dans ta fenetre de rdaction de messages.

Ensuite, il est bien vident que tu n'utilise pas l'enveloppe convexe sur l'image entire.
 => Il te faut sparer les diffrentes formes  fermer, puis tu applique l'enveloppe convexe sur chacune d'elles.

Montre nous une image, ce sera simple. Si tu n'arrives pas  insrer l'image, donnes nous un lien o la trouver.

----------


## Hypnose

Salut  tous,

Je travaille sur des images PGM (en niveau de gris), le but c'est dfinir toute une chaine de traitement :

1) liminer les bruits de l'image s'ils existent bien sure ( image flou ou avec des grains), j'utilise le filtre de Shoc mais j'obtiens pas de rsultat que je peux communiquer  l'tape suivante (detection)

2) Detection de contour, j'utilise le filtre de Sobel, qui est trs performant !

3) Seuillage, (simple puis double) sans problme !

4) Fermeture de contour ????? je trouve pas un seul algorithme, ou code C qui peut m'aid !!

5)Etiquage ( j'ai pas encore touch )

SVP, si vous disposez d'un code C qui me permet de fermer mes contours aprs le seuillage, je vous serez trs reconnaissant !!

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut  tous ::coucou::  ,
je n'ai toujours pas rsolu le problme ::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure::  ,et il me reste peu de temps pour rendre mes rsultats ::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure::  

Vous allez trouvez ci-joint l'image initiale(1) ainsi que l'image traite(2)  SVP si vous avez une ide sur la fermeture des trous laissez moi un message  :;):

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

je pense encore que la solution que je t'ai propos fonctionne correctement.

 - Tu segmentes tes objets et tu les isoles dans des images diffrentes.
 - Tu calcules l'enveloppe convexe de chacun avec la marche de Graham (c'est le plus rapide en 2D aussi bien en temps d'implmentation qu'en complexit).
 - Tu recomposes ton image.

----------


## Flo.

Salut,

voil le rsultat obtenu avec l'extraction des contours via un Deriche suivant l'algorithme que je t'avais dtaill ...



A noter que la profondeur des dtails dpend du paramtrage et du pr-traitement effectu avant extraction des contours (un filtre mdian et une galisation d'histogramme dans mon cas). A mon avis, cette image aurait besoin d'un filtrage plus efficace.

A noter enfin qu'on parle d'algo de fermeture des contours et non pas de fermeture de trous (qui est un autre type d'algos).

Flo.

----------


## parp1

Deja c'est pas facile de seuiller ton image.

Ce que j'ai fait pour commencer j'ai soustrait 50 a tout les pixels (la valeur est a amliorer). Ainsi le seuillage est deja plus intuitifs. Voyais plutot la premiere image, et j'ai pas forc, ni fait autre traitement que la soustraction et le seuillage a une valeur de 238 il me semble.

A partir de la il y a peut etre moyen d'arranger les choses. Un bon vieux traitement de morpho de base et c'est clean. Tu peux faire ta detection de contour.

j'ai fait un traitement vite fait, je sais pas terrible, mais apres quelque ouverture erosion ou dilatation, suisvi d'un find edge sous imageJ (j'utilise ce soft pour trouver des algos) voila ce que j'obtiens en image 2
Au lieu du findEdge fait un traitement de sobel tout bete.

Bon j'ai remarqu que c'taient des images de coronarographie (d'ailleur j'ai l'impression qu'il a besoin d'un pontage ou d'un coup de fraise dans la tuyauterie) En gnral on obtiens ce genre d'image sous un canon a rayon X, et le cardiologue regarde ca en direct. Est ce que c'est des images fixes qu'il faut que tu traites? ou est ce que tu a toute une sequence?


J'imagine que tu veux extraire les Coronaires?
Cordialement.

----------


## souviron34

::king::   ::bravo::  *parp1* ....

----------


## parp1

Merci,merci, mais c'est a toto13 et a Flo qui faut dire merci, a lire tous les post sur le traitement d'image, moi meme traiteur d'image de bas niveau j'ai retenu quelques petites lecon de leur part!

Alors je fais des tests un peu au feeling, je note quand meme la formule au cas ou elle serait magique!  :;):

----------


## souviron34

ben disons que c'est mon credo principal : 

Dans la TRES GRANDE majorit des algos trouvs dans les programmes (et d'ailleurs c'est pareil dans la gestion des projets), il semble que l'attitude la plus rpandue soit "pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliqu" ..  :8O:  

Bien sr cela demande plus de rflexion, en gnral, mais l'algo et la programmation et la maintenance et la traabilit des erreurs sont en gnral phnomnalement plus simples ....

C'est pour a que je disais bravo  ::):  

C'est comme le principe en physique : ce qui se conoit bien s'nonce clairement, et  contrario tout ce qui ncessite quelque chose de complexe a sans doute un bug, ou une manire plus simple de faire (_voir le coup des problmes de la relativit depuis une bonne 15 aine d'annes : si tu as besoin d'une usine  gaz pour que la thorie explique la ralit, c'est vraisemblablement que la thorie a un bug quelque part, ou que c'est un cas particulier_).

En fait, depuis que je fais de l'info. scientifique (25 ans), je crois n'avoir jamais utilis plus que des maths de seconde (au maxi. quations du second degr et inversion de matrice)... 

Ceci dit, il est certain qu'il y a des cas o on ne peut se passer de maths plus labores, mais les cas sont, d'aprs mon exprience, extrmement rares...

----------


## parp1

En gros tu as commenc la programmation scientifique a mon age! 

J'espere qu'un jour je serai un parp34  alors!  :;):

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

dsol, mais il me semblait que tu parlais de cellules  l'origine...  ::(: 

Si tu veux extraires une rseau sanguin comme celui de la photos, fait une opration de type Top Hat, elle va augmenter les contrastes et faire un bon prtraitement qui isolera les vaisseaux.

Le Top Hat est une opration de "morphologie mathmatique", tu trouvera une documentation complte sur le site de Jean Serra de l'cole des Mines de Paris. Sinon si tu cherches Top Hat, tu trouvera plusieurs exemples d'applications sur de la segmentation de vaisseaux.

----------


## ToTo13

Ah... j'oubliais, toutes les oprations dont je parle sont dj implment dans un soft appel ImageJ, qui est libre, cela peut sans doute te faire gagner du temps...

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut  tous,
merci pour votre aide ::):  






> @ Flo 
> j'ai obtenu le mme rsultat avec le filtre de Canny, mais le problme c'est la grande quantit de bruit prsente dans l'image alors je suis oblig de choisir un seuil lev pour contourner le problme 
> Rsultat: j'obtiens des contours ouverts 
> 
> NB: je prtraite mon image avec un filtre gaussien (Sigma=1,4) et une ouverture (en niveaux de gris)





> @parp1 
> tu es un gnie 
> comment as tu fais?
> oui, je veux extraire l'arbre coronaire, et comme tu l'as remarqu il y a une anomalie (une stnose), le but de ce travail est:
>   de la dtecter
>   de calculer son diamtre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A++

----------


## parp1

Euh enfait lorsqu'il y a une recherche d'algo en image, j'utilise ImageJ (je ne fais plus de traitement d'image pour l'instant et ca me manque) C'est un soft Gratuit developpez par le ministere de la sant amricain.

Tu as plein d'outils dja implment. En revanche, j'ai  dit une btise en disant que j'avais ht une valeur de 50 a tous les pixels, sous imageJ j'ai juste fait, une soustraction de Fond avec un diametre de 50 et j'ai spcifi que le fond etait blanc.
Doc de ImageJ pour la soustraction de fond.
Ensuite j'ai essayer ouverture pour supprimer tout les petits amas de pixels
Et ensuite j'ai fait un Find Edge pour trouver les contours.
Je me suis servie d'imageJ pour degrossir l'algo.

Je ne suis pas un gnie sinon il y aurait ma tte sur les dollards! lol




> dtecter la stnose


Comment quel sont les paramtre? clique d'un mdecin? Recherche automatique?




Pour la taille de la stnose : j'ai deja trouv un petit algo.

Aprs selection de la zone ou elle se trouve, tu fais un squelette qui devrait etre grossomodo une ligne puisqu'un vaisseaux sanguin est un tube.



```

```

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,

j'ai tlcharg ImageJ  ::mrgreen::   et j'ai essay la commande "Background subsract" sur mes images elle a donn d'excellents rsultats ::king:: 
Cette commande utilise "rolling ball algorithm", maintenant je dois essayer de le comprendre(l'algorithme) pour pouvoir l'implmenter ::aie::  

si vous avez des adresses utiles je vous serai reconaissant si vous me les donnez :;):  




> @ToTo13:
> as tu dja essay l'oprateur "Top Hat" sur mon image?





> @ parp1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Comment quel sont les paramtre? clique d'un mdecin? Recherche automatique?
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## parp1

> C'est une recherche automatique.


Ca va tre coton!

Deja fait un bon traitement et pour la recherche automatique il faudra plus d'images voir quelles sont les particularits des stnoses. Il ne s'embte pas ton medecin s'il veut tous ca en automatique

Bon pour les cours c'est la.

----------


## souviron34

> . Il en s'embte pas ton medecin s'il veut tous ca en automatique


je suppose que c'est un fabriquant pour lequel il bosse. Quand j'tais dans la fabrication (prototypes ou machines) on devait faire (ou plus exactement proposer) ce genre de trucs (cancers du sein, tumeurs, etc..)

----------


## parp1

Ba c'est encore pire alors....faudrait qu'ils refasse une tude de march. J'ai eu pas mal de cours de medecine cette anne lors de mon master 2 imagerie mdicale. Et les medecin a chaque fois qu'ils nous faisait une demo n'utilisait jamais le mode auto, a cause des erreurs de robustesse (chacun est different c'est difficile a mettre en oeuvre) et gain de temps. Il trouvaient qu'ils gagnaient plus de temps a prendre le soins de tirer les ROI etc etc et avoir un resultats exploitable que de faire un bon clic voire un sablier et obtenir une resultat incoherent (surtout en scinti cardiaque et en ostodensitometrie.) Et oui des fois les femmes mnopos gagne jusqu'a 10% de masse osseuse sur le col du femur avec la mesure auto... C'est la scu qui va etre contente.

Cependant je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'il y est des modes auto et je ne remettrai jamais en cause votre travail.

Mais pour trouver la stnose comme ca au milieu de vaisseaux sanguin sans intervention humaine.... C'est un sacr dfis, etje peux te dire que je serai la pour essayer de le dfricher.  :;):

----------


## parp1

Bon j'ai reflchit 5 minutes et j'ai peut etre une piste pour trouver la stnose. A tester.

- Tout d'abord bien nettoyer l'image
- Faire un seuil plus que correct
- Extraire le Squelette des vaisseaux.
- Extraire les Points particulier (je n'ai plus le nom mathmatique) C'eux qu'ont trouve avec l'alphabet de Gol dsl pour l'orthographe. Extremits, Speration d'un squelette en deux branches. Enfin j'diterai mon post plus tard.

- Ensuite on inverse notre image segment
- On dilate celle ci jusqu'a ce que la stnose se bouche et la Stop.
- On inverse l'image dilat, on squeletise, et  on extrait les points particuliers, normalement il devrait y avoir un point en plus, celui de la jointure du vaisseau.
- Soustraction des points particuliers de la stenose bouche moins ceux de l'image de base = Point situ a l'endroit de la stnose! 

Si tu en as deux tu calcule le barycentre du segment constitu par ces deux points. Tu extrait les coordonnes et tu les mets en memoire.

Tu trace un Carre d'une taille suffisante autour de ce points et tu fait le traitement du calcul du diametre comme je t'ai dis prcdemment.

Euh Theoriquement Ca fonctionne. Si tu as besoin d'une usine a gaz pour ca c'est que la thorie Cloche quelque part ! pas vrai souviron34  :;): 

voila, ouf j'ai plus de salive...

----------


## souviron34

> Ba c'est encore pire alors....faudrait qu'ils refasse une tude de march. J'ai eu pas mal de cours de medecine cette anne lors de mon master 2 imagerie mdicale. Et les medecin a chaque fois qu'ils nous faisait une demo n'utilisait jamais le mode auto, a cause des erreurs de robustesse (chacun est different c'est difficile a mettre en oeuvre) et gain de temps.)


ya du bon et du moins bon. Ce n'est pas fait pour tablir le diagnostic, mais pour mettre en vidence les choses.... videntes  :8O:   et/ou reconnaisables automatiquement....

Sais-tu que avec un radiologue professionnel, tu as intrt  avoir rendez-vous entre 9h et 11h du matin, et entre 15h et 16h ?  avant, pas encore assez alerte, et aprs fatigu donc dans les 2 cas acuit visuelle diminue....

Cela doit tre une aide, pas un diagnostic. C'est comme l'aide  la conduite, etc..... a signale les trucs anormaux.....  mais qui, chez cette personne, peuvent tre normaux par exemple... C'est juste anormal par rapport  la normale  ::P:  

Mais a c'est juste faire un "overlay" sur l'image... Je me souviens (je ne sais pas si a a chang, mais a m'tonnerait) qu'on n'avait pas le droit de faire un traitement d'image, quel qu'il soit, en auto. On devait proposer des palettes d'outils, mais c'est le mdecin qui prend la responsabilit de s'en servir.

----------


## parp1

> Je me souviens (je ne sais pas si a a chang, mais a m'tonnerait) qu'on n'avait pas le droit de faire un traitement d'image, quel qu'il soit, en auto. On devait proposer des palettes d'outils, mais c'est le mdecin qui prend la responsabilit de s'en servir.


C'est toujours le cas, tout comme la legislation oblige que les programmes soit vrouill afin que personne ne puisse changer des parametre.

En revanche les constructeur propose des machines pour pouvoir faire de la recherche, il declare une machine a usage de recherche et elle est deverouille pour des test..

Mais un diagnostic doit etre fait sur un machine verouill.

Sinon tu as tout a fait raison pour ce qui est de l'aide au diagnostic. Ca peut meme permettre a des medecin 'dbutant' ou peu experimenter dans le dommaine de prendre de l'experience en guise de reperage.

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,



> Il ne s'embte pas ton medecin s'il veut tous ca en automatique


C'est une recherche que je fais dans le cadre de mon Master ::mrgreen::  

voici ma dmarche:
1) prtraiter mon image  ::fleche::  image1
2) segmenter mon image  ::fleche::  image2
3) binariser mon image  ::fleche::  image3
4) squelettiser mon image  ::fleche::  image4
5) image4 + image2
6) rechercher les stnose

Mais les contours ouverts ont tout gach ::cry:: 

SVP: comment fait on la soustraction du Background?

A+

----------


## parp1

> SVP: comment fait on la soustraction du Background?


Tu l'as dit toi mme, c'est l'aglorithme du rolling ball

ici tu peux trouver une source en C.

----------


## mchk0123

Je vais peut tre dire une btise ...

... je me sens tout petit face au niveau de la discussion ...  ::hola:: 

Pour la recherche auto : ... objectivation de quelques variables importantes ... puis apprentissage sur une base de test ?

Ca c'est la thorie, dans la pratique a doit tre surement une autre paire de manche vu la diversit norme des images possibles.

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut  tous,

j'ai vraiment besoin de ton aide parp1, je ne sais pas si tu te rappelles toujours de cet algorithme:



> ImageOriginale
> Squelette
> i=0
> 
> Tant que soustaction <>0 faire :
> 
>          Squelette =Dilatation(Squelette) d'une itration
>          soustraction = ImageOriginale - Squelette
>          i++
> ...


je n'ai pas bien compris l'ide ::(:  , STP une petite explication ::oops::  

A+

----------


## parp1

Enfait cette algorithme te permet de calculer la taille des vaisseaux (en pix).

Si tu l'appliques seulement a la stnose tu auras sa taille.

Le but c'est de partir du Squelette. Qui fait une epaisseur de 1.

Ensuite tu le dilate une fois tu fais la soustraction qui sera non nul :

Puisque le vaisseaux sera plus gros que le squelette dilat, tu itre cette operation jusqu'a ce que le squelette dilat de X fois se superpose sur l'image de base. Et la tu auras la taille en pixel de vaisseau sanguin.

Apparement les images que tu fournis sont des test. peux tu me dire combien d'itration il ta fallut pour que le squelette dilat se superpose avec l'image originale.

Le probleme que je pense que tu as c'est que tu te focalise pas sur la stnose. On voit trop de vaisseau sanguin en amont et en aval.

Regarde plutot l'algorithme que j'ai mis apres pour trouver la stnose. Un fois que tu la localis tu selectionnes un carr de 15 pixels de cot autour du centre de la Stenose (Je ne sais plus si tu suis lol ) et tu fais l'aglo decris ci dessus.

Voila! N'esite pas.

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,
je n'est pas encore test ton algorithme, pour l'instant le calcul de la stnose je le fais en supervis (je choisis deux pixel en cliquant dessus, et je calcule la distance euclidinne qui reprsente la distance en pixel)

voila ou rside la difficult:
dans ton algorithme
soustraction: c'est une image de la mme taille que les deux autre images, quand soustraction=0 cela veut dire que c'est une image blanche.

suis je sur la bonne voie?

A+

----------


## parp1

Non, normalement, tu devrais avoir ton image de base (seuille on est bien d'accord?) avec tes objets en noirs, avec apparaitre en blanc le squelette.

Je fais un test. avec les images que tu ma fournis.

----------


## bahiatoon

Ok ::king::

----------


## parp1

Bon voila je vais te mettre ce que j'ai fait. J'ai juste inverser les images parce que j'ai l'habitude de voir les objet en blanc et le fond en noir. c'est tout.

Normalement c'est par ordre chronologique. de gauche a droite.

Grce a ca tu compte le nombre d'itration (nombre de fois) et tu as la taille de ton vaisseau.

Maintenant le but c'est d'appliquer ca dans une fenetre ou il n'y a que la stnose afin d'en extraire sa taille. (j'ai arreter avant que l'image soit noir, par exemple le diametre de ton vaisseau la c'est environ 5 a 6 pixels.)

----------


## bahiatoon

Merci parp1,

maintenant j'ai compris  ::king::  



> diametre de ton vaisseau la c'est environ 5 a 6 pixels


En supervis, j'ai trouv avec les mmes images:
 diamtre du vaisseau=40 pixels 
 diamtre de la stnose =18 pixels

mais ce qui nous interesse c'est le rapport entre les deux diamtres ::yaisse2::  

*Merci*

A+

----------


## parp1

Euh c'est fini ? Deja? Dommage ce sujet m'interressait beaucoup... Si c'est le cas, pense au tag  

Tu as raison en realit le diametre mesur c'est 2* nb iterations +1

Merci!

----------


## bahiatoon

Salut,




> 2* nb iterations +1


Pourquoi?

A+

----------


## parp1

parce que je pense que tu utilise un element structurant Carr 3x3 non

Donc quant tu dilate une ligne elle gagne un pixel de chaque cot + le pixel central du squelette...

ca c'est pour n= 1

si tu as une ligne de largeur 3 pixels (celle que tu obtiens par dilatation faite au dessus)

Dilate la elle gagne un pixel de chaque cot ca fait ... 4 pixel + le pixel central.

Fait un dessin tout bete... tu comprendras.




```

```

----------


## bahiatoon

*Merci beaucoup parp1* ::king::

----------


## fumidu

Juste par curiosit, pour ma culture, est-ce qu'on pourrait utiliser une mthode Level Set, ou des contours actifs sur un tel problme ?

J'avais suivi un cours sur ces mthodes, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'appliquer ces mthodes moi-mme. Est-ce que parmi vous des gens les ont dj utilises ? Est-ce que a marche vraiment ? Est-ce que c'est facile  mettre en place ?

Merci !

Fumidu

----------

